# yellow tang problem



## tango

my yellow tang has been fine all day and when i noticed him early this evening he was lying flat on his side and still is. He is breathing very fast and his two fins under his gill plates are bright red almost as if they were bleeding. He looks as if he is having trouble cycling his fins to swim. I have never seen this happen before and is completely at random because all the other fish are fine. whats happening? disease/infection? something bothering him specifically? please help


----------



## wrasser

did the tang live?


----------



## Guest

probably not. that sounds pretty bad


----------



## Osiris

they get that far, faith is high, life expentancy is low...sorry bro


----------



## wrasser

life expentancy on what, the tangs?


----------



## snobordfrk12

hey wierd stuff like that happened to one of my yellow tangs too... i was sort of swimming backwards/ upside down....i was freaking out, and i started feeding all the other fish and he "revived" are wierd things lik this commom with yellow tangs


----------



## wrasser

no it is not normal for any fish to freak out. stress is very, very hard on all fish.that is why acculamation is very important. to be off by 1 on ph is deadly.( your LFS and your tank) so go slow. tempature is another stress related death. if you acculamate for long periods of time use a heater. try to treat the like gold, it will pay off in the long run. remember not every fish will.


----------



## nickferd

my yellow tang used to do back flips. it would do them over and over. it was cool. he stopped doing it now though.


----------

